# Straight bands vs tapered which is more accurate?



## DougDynasty

Just would like to know whether straight bands or tapered bands ..... Which ones are the easiest to be the most accurate with? Thanks for ur help !


----------



## Imperial

its the indian , not the arrow. whatever your personal preferance is. only you can decide what is more accurate for you.


----------



## Spectre

I don't think it matters with accuracy..

it matters with the speed, with taper bands, you can distribute the rubber better, optimizing it's performance, however, it will break sooner than straights. As for tubes, the guys here are doing it with what they call 'pseudo-taper' and I suspect ruthiexxxx are going for the same effect with her 'bunny ears'. Haven't tried on the tubes though.

A lot of subject on the matter, have a quick search


----------



## DougDynasty

Thank y'all very much


----------



## e~shot

Bill Hays, Jim Harris, Rayshot, Nathan, Mj, Torstan etc... very accurate than Straight and Tapered


----------



## tristanjones

I don't think it affects accuracy! Its just that tapered bands are faster, and straight last longer!

Tristan


----------



## Crac

It's a question how you design it: At 10/10th (max draw force and maximum stretch) a tapered band would be more progressive as it 'bottomed out'. (But IMO you shouldn't stretch the bands that far.) And if the stretch factor is low the tapered band would have more progressive performance (i.e. draw force is less sensative to draw distance)

But if the problem is excessive draw force, that is what needs to be adressed. Most people most of the time should not see a difference...


----------



## jazz

I agree with other people that it might be personal preference and that there are shooters who shoot equaly acurately with either way.

However, the logic says that if the (semi) tapered bands and tubes are faster than straight ones, then, probably, at a given distance the tapered bands/tubes would cause a more straight path of the ammo, which would further mean that the shooter would have to do less elevation in order to compensate the drop, therefore, making shooting and precision this way more easy.

But, how much more easy and does it matter at all I would not know because I myself never experimented this way, threfefore, I have no empirical data to confirm this.

Maybe you could try and report back to us?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Viper010

Tapered bands provide higher ammo velocities at similar drawweight than straight ones, and a smoother draw.

So tapered may be a lil more accurate due to flatter trajectory.

But tapered bands do wear out faster. The more aggressive the taper, the faster they will break.

Personally, I think I've found a reasonable balance with 2:3 taper (for example 20 mm pouchside, 30mm at the fork) and a 300-350 percent stretchfactor (I.e. 10" slack becomes 40-45" stretched)

Only 1 way to find out what's best for you, though: experiment!
Hope this helps, good luck.

Cheers, remco


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I personally like straight cut flats because they last longer, but tapered bands retract faster


----------



## DougDynasty

Y'all help is so great. Y'all r the best. Thank you all SO much


----------



## ash

I've been trying straight bands lately and initially thought that it would make no difference, but the extra tension of flat bands could well have benefits if the extra load gives your arms something to work against in establishing muscle memory and its relationship to aiming.

Of course, heavier tapered bands would do the same thing. Furthermore, if you go too heavy on the tension, you lose fine control in using up a bit more strength.


----------



## Nicholson

I hunt with double straight cuts but I use large heavy ammo and large rocks. It seems I am more consistant shooting round balls with taperd bands though probably because it's easier to pull and has a flatter trajectory so I can just point and shoot. If I had to choose between the two I would bring taperd bands to a target shooting fight! I love my straight cuts tho


----------

